
The Possessions Exercise (According to Geoffrey Miller) - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/02/13/the-possessions-exercise-according-to-geoffrey-miller/
======
mnemonicsloth
I keep wondering why so few people on this site are interested in ideas like
signaling and game theory, given their obvious implications for social
software, simplicity, explanatory and predictive power. Why are so many people
so resistant to mechanistic explanations of their own behavior, and what's
different about the people who aren't?

Regardless, no discussion of Miller would be complete without a mention of
Robin Hanson's excellent commentary series, which begins with a review of the
book that inspired _Spent_. Read, smile, and keep clicking "next post".

<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/05/luxury-fever.html>

~~~
philwelch
"I keep wondering why so few people on this site are interested in ideas like
signaling and game theory, given their obvious implications for social
software, simplicity, explanatory and predictive power."

What gives you the impression that few people on this site are interested in
those ideas?

